

Innovate like a Kindergartner - niico
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/02/innovate_like_a_kindergartner.html

======
acconrad
Growing up, the only poster that ever caught my eye was "Everything I Need to
Know I Learned in Kindergarten.":

[http://it.pinellas.k12.fl.us/Teachers3/johnsond/images/8F209...](http://it.pinellas.k12.fl.us/Teachers3/johnsond/images/8F209794EC9F460AAAF9083B55A64A3B.jpg)

It's really quite humbling to look back on it, even today.

